# Coffee looked at like nicotine is today



## Alex (16/1/16)

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...9457/coffee_looked_at_like_nicotine_is_today/

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## zadiac (16/1/16)

Some of it is actually true. I cannot function without coffee and I really do get headaches if I go without coffee for too long....lol (or so I think)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (16/1/16)

I live on coffee, but I've never smelt it before I stopped cigs. I still love coffee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (16/1/16)

I used to work in a call Centre environment about 10yrs ago. Was a floor manager so I worked from 6am till about 8pm each day. 

I used to average a good 7-10 cups of coffee a day! After a while I realized this consumption is not normal so I quit coffee completely. 

I now have coffee on social occasions when going Out for supper or at an event.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (16/1/16)

Some useless information...it only takes a few days for the brain to basically 'reset' if you can stand the slight withdrawal discomfort. This means that you lose the built up tolerance. Caffeine is not unhealthy in moderation, I swear there are people out there that will tell you drinking too much water will lead to kidney failure...oh wait, it can

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/16)

I can confirm that you get splitting headaches when giving up coffee... I made the mistake of going on a detox at a health farm a few years ago... the food was kak (for me because I hate eating green stuff) and there was no coffee or tea and only herbal stuff... daily massages and treatments to help the detox and long walks in the hills along with pool aerobics and such like... but with the menu we were served having massages was tough because the flatulence from a diet like that isn't funny... so relaxing at a massage wasn't an option... 

On day 4 I think it was they dished up a plate of white stuff with some green stuff in the middle and at that point I said some bad words... the other couple at the table looked and me and said "are you thinking what we are thinking"? My reply was YES! The four of us then escaped the farm and headed to the nearest restaurant... I ordered a beer and coffee and a massive pork roast... my wife ordered a cream soda float and I can't remeber what else... the chap in the restaurant asked us if we were from the health farm because he sees escapees often! 

OK that was a bit of a long story to confirm headaches from giving up coffee...

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Gizmo (16/1/16)

I must say the comments on 99% of coffee drinkers getting into hard drugs is quite irrelevant. Everyone drinks coffee. Seriously.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ernest (16/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> I must say the comments on 99% of coffee drinkers getting into hard drugs is quite irrelevant. Everyone drinks coffee. Seriously.


No 99% of drug addicts used coffee first, big difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (17/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I can confirm that you get splitting headaches when giving up coffee... I made the mistake of going on a detox at a health farm a few years ago... the food was kak (for me because I hate eating green stuff) and there was no coffee or tea and only herbal stuff... daily massages and treatments to help the detox and long walks in the hills along with pool aerobics and such like... but with the menu we were served having massages was tough because the flatulence from a diet like that isn't funny... so relaxing at a massage wasn't an option...
> 
> On day 4 I think it was they dished up a plate of white stuff with some green stuff in the middle and at that point I said some bad words... the other couple at the table looked and me and said "are you thinking what we are thinking"? My reply was YES! The four of us then escaped the farm and headed to the nearest restaurant... I ordered a beer and coffee and a massive pork roast... my wife ordered a cream soda float and I can't remeber what else... the chap in the restaurant asked us if we were from the health farm because he sees escapees often!
> 
> OK that was a bit of a long story to confirm headaches from giving up coffee...



In Bali the resorts pump you full of ginger tea, helps to curb the bodies gas buildup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (17/1/16)

I don't drink coffee at all, makes me jittery.

I might be wrong, but I don't think Alex's post was really out to bash coffee. It is more to point out how anything can be spinned to look like it will kill you and is horribly bad for you. Like what is happening with vaping in the media recently, yet everyone ignores socially acceptable drugs like caffeine consumption by means of a cup of coffee.

Just pointing it out, as I see some defending coffee like the infogram is to be taken seriously. Although everything in it is true.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Alex (17/1/16)

Effjh said:


> I don't drink coffee at all, makes me jittery.
> 
> I might be wrong, but I don't think Alex's post was really out to bash coffee. It is more to point out how anything can be spinned to look like it will kill you and is horribly bad for you. Like what is happening with vaping in the media recently, yet everyone ignores socially acceptable drugs like caffeine consumption by means of a cup of coffee.
> 
> Just pointing it out, as I see some defending coffee like the infogram is to be taken seriously. Although everything in it is true.



100% correct, the point of this exercise is all about the similarities one could make between caffeine and nicotine. And how easily the narrative could be applied to caffeine. 

And for the record, Double espresso is my middle name. ️

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JakesSA (17/1/16)

Would you let your young kids drink coffee?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (17/1/16)

JakesSA said:


> Would you let your young kids drink coffee?



Sure. Id even give them a sip of beer. Well thats how I grew up. My father told me I could have my own beer once I managed to open it up. If memory served me right I was about 12 when I first did so ( screw top bottles those days where harder to open than now I think )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (17/1/16)

JakesSA said:


> Would you let your young kids drink coffee?



I raised my kids the right way, they are clearly espresso fanatics like me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (17/1/16)

JakesSA said:


> Would you let your young kids drink coffee?



Only the good stuff. At minimum Jacobs or Nescafe gold, otherwise brewed coffee beans from Truth or Woolies. 

Kidding though, they are way too young (3 and 5)... maybe after 10 years old I might allow it.

I cut down from 5 to 6 cups a day to only 1 in the morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

